# darwin streaming server



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey there, i'm not much of a programmer, but i'm working on a project to stream video using darwin streaming server, i have the stream set up, and what i'm trying to do is create a script, php or whatnot that will allow me to bounce the stream off of the local relay to a remote relay if the traffic gets too heavy or it exceeds a certain amount of bandwidth.. any ideas on what i could do for this?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it something people will connect to directly? (protocol://address/stream) Or will people be going to a webpage to see the video?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry bout the long reply, they will be going through a website for this


----------

